# Frozen/Fractured Screen



## capital2 (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently bought this on ebay. Since I didn't buy it through Amazon, I'm not expecting them to take pity on me. 
I've tried the basic troubleshooting steps and haven't found a solution. The fact that the screen is fractured makes me believe it could be a more serious problem. What sort of problem is this? Would it require a new logic board, or new battery?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have no idea how you would fix it, but if you bought it off eBay and the fault wasn't declared on the description and it arrived like that (or pretty much broke right away) I'm sure you should be protected by eBay buyer's protection. Have you tried to contact them about it? Or the seller?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The screen is like a sandwich. The top layer is plastic, the middle layer is the eink, and the bottom layer is a thin sheet of glass. The glass is broken. It cannot be repaired.

Definitely contact the seller. If they won't refund, contact eBay.


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

I had the same problem. I may have put it down without the correct gentle attention it needed. My bad.
I bought it at eBay but it was shipped directly from Amazon.

I called the Amazon help desk.
They were great!! They sent a replacement by overnight mail and asked that I returned the broken Kindle 2. I returned it in the box that they had used to send the replacement.

Amazon has an 800 help number. Call it and explain your problem.
It is hard to find the number at amazon.com.
Here it is: (800) 201-7575

This number is for the Kindle help desk. I have not tried this one.
Kindle Customer service at (866) 321-8851


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle Customer Service is the number you should always call for Kindle related situations.
deb


----------



## capital2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I expect Amazon to charge an arm and a leg for repair since I bought it used.

I found another Ebay seller that seems to specialize in selling broken Kindles.

http://shop.ebay.com/josh52180/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

I know Kindle 1 screens can be used on Kindle 2s. But I'm not sure about the other parts.

Would I be better off buying a few of the broken Kindle 1's for salvage and attempt to restore a Kindle 1?

I'm just trying to save money.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I might still call Kindle CS first. Just tell them up front what the situation is, and that you want to know what they can do for you to get you Kindling again. If they won't replace it, they might give you a good deal on a refurbished unit, perhaps. Remember that it is in their long-term interest for you to be a satisfied Kindle user, meaning you'll be buying e-books from them and possibly upgrading some day to the Kindle 3/4/5....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 100% with Nog on this one. . . . .Kindle CS is very helpful and, chances are, even if you got it used, if it's still underwarranty (less than a year old) they will help you out.  Mind you, the type of damage I'm seeing on yours is usually due to a drop or pressure on the screen and may not be covered.  But it doesn't hurt to ask; be completely honest about its history as you know it and, worse case they'll say there's nothing they can do and then you can move on to plan be.  But I bet they at least offer you a refurb for a reasonable price.

This assumes that it broke after you got it and not that it arrived in that condition from it's previous owner which is a whole 'nother kettle of fish and one of the reasons I pretty much don't buy something from someone I don't know really really well.  Which, of course, can be a whole different set of problems as you would know if you ever watch Judge Judy.  

Anyway, good luck, and keep us posted!

And Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The broken K1s almost all seem to have broken screens, so I seriously doubt you could produce a working K2 from any of them.  I agree with NogDog and Ann, call Kindle CS first.  The worst they can do is nothing, which leaves you exactly where you are now.


----------

